# More Pics Of The Flock O'Tiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar: Hmm How Can I Hack In Her Computer?









Storm: Ain't I Cute?









Ivory: How Do I Look Now?









Do You Think I Can Be A Model?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a gorgeous flock o'teils


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks sarah i love having variety in colors as you can see and if i could i would have every color but thats impossible! LOL


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yea i love your variety in colour and i know what you mean i would love one in every mutation too! but im only allowed 2 tiels as long as im living with the parents but im hoping to have a larger variety of birds when im older. Its terrible i go into a pet store and i swear every tiel in the cage im like " ohhh i want that one"! haha have to practically drag myself away from them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol they are so adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all so pretty  i love them all... but have to say, Graystar is my favourite  shes just like my Dally


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea She Is Alot Like Dally Does The Same Things Like Stealing food, and holding stuff with her feet!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they even look almost the same!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oooooh send me Ivory! I just love-love-love Ivory. 

You are so brave to let Graystar sit on your laptop like that,lol How many times have you gotten poop in your keyboard, lol. 

You have a beautiful flock!!!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Umm Ivory Is My Rare Blue Eyed Whiteface Lutino, Possibly Clear Pied! So No And Everybody Loves Her! Also Graystar Was Only On My Computer for a sec to get a picture cause man i would hate for her to poop on my computer as its brand new and she pooped on my moms and it was a pain in the but to clean


----------

